# Male body waxing



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

anyone used these waxing kits from Boots, they any good or can someone recommend some good ones, needing me chest / stomach and back done

http://www.boots.com/en/Nads-For-Men-Body-Waxing-Strips-For-Men-20s_1180386/


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2013)

never used em, always used immac (dont use immac on your balls tho -this resulted in me holding a cold shower on them for 20 mins and they looked like a pair of tomatoes) , the effect was akin to eating a hot chilli -where it gets hotter and hotter and hotter -at which point i made a run for the shower with the mrs laughing at me.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

hahahha, I normally use 'Veet' but fancy going the waxing route for longer lasting effects...back is a disaster hair wise around my traps so , needa get a 2ndf pair of hands...only thing with veet is it normally takes 2-3 goes at getting everything off


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

@barsnack come here...il do it  . Stop being a weed buying boots rubbish!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> @barsnack come here...il do it  . Stop being a weed buying boots rubbish!


is that what you do? seriously need my hair taking care of, but is boots stuff ****e??? recommend anything else or jump on the Megabus and come to Liverpool with your toolkit


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

barsnack said:


> is that what you do? seriously need my hair taking care of, but is boots stuff ****e??? recommend anything else or jump on the Megabus and come to Liverpool with your toolkit


Not what I do no ( what I do hurts more) but I do my make friends because I buy the little wax balls from supplier melt them down and do it that way..men's hair is so course I think it would be difficult to remove with off the shelf stuff, better booking in a beauty salon they do meant these days and it will last longer ...but megabus ya say I'm on my way lol


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Co**** even!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Co**** even!


excuse me??


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i get a full body wax when needed it hurts but then its bound too lol

i used to veet/shave but much prefer waxing .


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I've had my gorilla like back done a few times in salons, ingrown hairs after are a bitch, I'll stick to clippers


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

i get me back done every 6 weeks or so takes about 20mins it is quite a painfull experiance


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

barsnack said:


> excuse me??


Lol my iPad decides to say what it likes ...co**** c.o.a.r.s.e


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Skye666 said:


> Not what I do no ( what I do hurts more) but I do my make friends because I buy the little wax balls from supplier melt them down and do it that way..men's hair is so course I think it would be difficult to remove with off the shelf stuff, better booking in a beauty salon they do meant these days and it will last longer ...but megabus ya say I'm on my way lol


fancy waxing me ? paid of course , the salon isnt cheap .


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

ewen said:


> fancy waxing me ? paid of course , the salon isnt cheap .


you must be cutting, heard you lost 30ilbs last time you waxed your back:bounce:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

barsnack said:


> you must be cutting, heard you lost 30ilbs last time you waxed your back:bounce:


i just like some fit bird pulling my pecker to one side hard then smearing warm wax over it , although having your shaft waxed hurts a tad :lol:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

ewen said:


> fancy waxing me ? paid of course , the salon isnt cheap .


Yh ewen..where u based?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Skye666 said:


> Yh ewen..where u based?


pm`d , im due a wax fcuking back n shoulders are bad .


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

still no one used Boots wax strips fancy giving a review before I buy some???


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

ive booked in to my local salon on thursday for a full body wax :beer:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

ewen said:


> ive booked in to my local salon on thursday for a full body wax :beer:


thinking of doing the same for this Saturday morning....gym, haircut, wax and night out in Liverpool....noHomo honest


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Get my chest done every 5 weeks, only cost £15.

Fortunately got no hairs on back, traps etc


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

barsnack said:


> thinking of doing the same for this Saturday morning....gym, haircut, wax and night out in Liverpool....noHomo honest


Wouldn't recommend getting it done the same day you want to go out. Can't shower or bath for 24hrs after getting waxed as they out some cream on you afterwards to avoid hives etc


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

I waxed half of my chest and belly from a stone that had too much tacky on it - I can understand now why women do not like getting it done!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

probably get it done on Thursday then...yeah someone just told me the skin is really really irritable after its done so best give myself two days before a night out....cheers


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

barsnack said:


> still no one used Boots wax strips fancy giving a review before I buy some???


I wouldn't be able to wax myself, couldn't inflict pain on myself so I've never used home wax kits. I know my friend uses the pink veet wax strips and she has for years. That's the best advice I can offer dude.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

beefdinner said:


> I wouldn't be able to wax myself, couldn't inflict pain on myself so I've never used home wax kits. I know my friend uses the pink veet wax strips and she has for years. That's the best advice I can offer dude.


Funnily enough, just watched the Magaluf Weekender and they used them Veet wax strips so going to give them a try...ill coax my my mate into reaching the bits on me back...but everything else should be fine with..........DUDE


----------



## dirtymusket1 (May 24, 2008)

If you had any dangler's you would have ur back, sack and crack done

(Makes my eyes water just thinking about it ) :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

My belly hurts the most and sack isnt that bad lol


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

i'll give it a try tomorrow and report back


----------

